# Best food for 5 month old Spoo.



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I've heard good results with BB Freedom, if you want to stay with BB (it's grain free and there are chicken based and beef based varieties so far). I can't feed it to my dogs, b/c they're sensitive to chicken and all BB formulas have some sort of chicken in them, no matter what the variety. People I know who feed it are very happy with it.

I think as long as you stay at 28% or a little lower, your pup will be fine.

Other good grain free brands: Acana, Fromm, Earthborn 

As long as a food is all life stages, a puppy food isn't necessary.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Either one of those would be fine. You can go ahead and stick with the adult food as long as its for All Life Stages.


----------



## OneillR (May 18, 2013)

Thanks guys i wasn't too sure if i was over reacting or not. I just wanted to make sure, better safe then sorry. I have been reading a little more on different brands but i think it will be fine. I started to think that even a little over was too harmful but come to find out thats not the case.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i feed raw, but when i did and occasionally do feed kibble i do an all stages.


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I feed mine Taste of the Wild. It is grain free and the roasted lamb has 24% protein. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for this thread...I am interested in what others have to say as far as feeding puppies. My boy is 7 months old and I have just switched him to TOTW. He eats it much better than the pro plan he came home on from the breeders but I am wondering if it is too much protein for his age. I certainly don't want to cause any issues with him growing too quickly or anything like that. He wasn't eating pro plan puppy, just the adult variety and I haven't feed a dog puppy in ages...I generally go with an all life stages formula and absolutely avoid "large breed" puppy formula. In looking closer at the TOTW, I'm thinking the variety I am feeding is not actually and ALL LIFE STAGES formula so maybe I should go with the puppy formula instead. I switched him gradually and he's only been on this one about a week or so. The wetland's formula is 32% protein/18%fat. They have 2 puppy varieties- High Prairie puppy (28%pro/17%fat) and Pacific Stream puppy (27%pro/15%fat). Any thoughts on which might be better? He is not a voracious eater and will often leave some food behind. He is at great weight right now. I also add a little Honest Kitchen Preference formula with 97% fat free ground turkey-that's what my little dog eats-plus greek yogurt. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I had Charlie on the puppy formula and switched him over to the lamb formula of TOTW. He is perfect on weight and doing just fine health wise. My mom has we three dogs on the same food and all of them are healthy and within normal weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been feeding NutriSource for a few months now and love it. It is 4 star according to dog doogfoodadvisor.com. I've never been crazy about Blue and have heard of a lot of dogs don't find it very palatable. The LB lamb formula is all life stages and only 23% protein. They have been making pet foods for 45 years without a recall! A client of mine has a 5 month old standard that was really thin despite eating everything in sight and after being on NS for a month has plumped up nicely with good firm stools and lovely coat (he came from a mill situation with a dull coat and some missing hair) Finding an ideal kibble for your baby can be challenging.. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

It took me a really long time to find food that Cody both enjoys and does well on, but now I love Natures Variety Instinct for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

